# New Ob 31 Rq-s



## captmike (Sep 7, 2005)

Well the new OB finally arrived. The PDI went great with only one minor problem that was fixed in no time. My only problem is , do i bring it home or leave it 2 hrs. north of Key Largo.







With a hurricane sitting over Mexico and forecasted to come in this direction, i decided to leave her at the dealer.







If the storm goes north i'll bring the OB home, if it comes our way i'll pick her up on our way out. Can't wait to start on that box of mods sitting the garage. Great site with a lot of great info. Thanks All!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

captmike,

Congratulations on the new Outback. Sorry about the bad weather down there. Probably was a great idea to leave it at the dealer till things clear up. Hope Wilma doesn't cause much trouble for you folks down that way. Happy Camping!! sunny


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

captmike, Congrats on your new Outback trailer and welcome to the ever-growing family!!! glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on getting an Outback. action 
Stay safe.

Ralph


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats Capt Mike!!

My wife and I picked up our 31RQS back on Oct 8th. We love it. We're up in NH and have been getting quite a bit of rain. This has'nt stopped us from using it in the driveway though. I'm winterizing it this Sunday. Good luck with the weather and just remember if you need to get out of the way of that hurricane you definitely have quite the TT for roughing it!!!

Madmaccm


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome captmike to the outback family
And congrats on the 31RQS
Be safe the weather coming your way.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, CAPTMIKE!* action action action 
And congratulations on the new Outback. Great layout you picked!









Stay safe. It sounds like Wilma may not be THAT bad by the time it gets to Florida.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Three Things:

1) Think you made a good choice leaving the OB where it is.

2) Living in Key Largo, you MUST be a Buffett fan...there are a lot of us on this site.

3) Welcome


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

captmike action

welcome to the site

& congrats on the new 31rqs









be safe

darrel


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome captmike! Probably a good idea to leave it. You'll know soon enough. I also heard Wilma will have less might by the time it hits FL. I've said a prayer for you and yours (and included your new Outback)!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It seems weird for me to say "Welcome" action since you've been a member a bit longer than me. What I want to know is, how is it that you could stand the anticipation since the beginning of September? Weren't you going nuts waiting for your Outback?









I was on a camping trip when I visited a dealer who showed me an Outback. When I got home Sunday night I started researching Outbacks and found this site, which went a long way in showing me the benefits and pleasures of an Outback. Once I made up my mind to buy - I was like a kid expecting a puppy at Christmas. Mine came in four days after I ordered it so I didn't have to wait long. Waiting over a month would have sent me over the deep end. You're a better man than I Gunga Din.

All the best with the Outback. And I think it was a wise decision to await the outcome of the storm. If it were me though, I'd be sleeping in it in the dealer's lot.









Scott (and welcome anyway, even though you pre-date me)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new outback!!!

Be safe

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

captmike:
Congrats on the new Outback and hope you are spared Wilma's wrath. Good luck. action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

captmike,

What they said! Welcome and enjoy your new 31!!!









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback.

I hope that the storm doesn't do any damage down there.

Living in Key Largo.......paradise!!!!!!

Stay safe

Gary


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Capt Mike.......who really LIVES in Key Largo anyway.......???????? I am very jelous even with the storms!!! Congrats on the new trailer! We just picked up ours last week, the same model. Unfortuneately, we will need to winterize soon. See there are some advantages to where you are! Stay safe!
Kimberly action


----------

